# New Kayak Arrived - Yippie



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I got the call that my Prowler 13 was ready to be collected. So I flexed off work and went to pick it up.

The 45 knot wind gusts were a good test for the roof racks. :shock: :wink:

Got it all home and drooled over it for about an hour, then decided stuff it, I'm going to christen it. So I took it down to a bay that I thought would offer some shelter. But it was not to be, the wind was ripping through it big time. Well I've come this far, might as well give it a go. It was a bit of a bugger getting off the racks, major wind problems. :roll: Mmm things could be a bit worse when I try and get it back up there. :?

Launched it and managed to get blown around the corner in no time. Then paddled to the only spot that had any shelter. It just took off in the calm waters - nice and easy 8) . I then did a few blockies of the bay, with the wind hitting me from all angles. I'm so glad I got one with the rudder, cause the wind was playing up big time with 45 knot gusts. Thanks for that bit of advice Scott, it would have been impossible to keep it on track without the rudder. :wink: It amazed me that it was even possible to paddle into that wind, sure I wasn't making much ground, but it felt like when I paddle my canoe in 5-10 knot winds. :shock: Man I just can't wait for some calm conditions. This thing's gonna be a dream to paddle in reasonable winds.

Well the wind seemed to be getting worse, so I though I'd better call it quits. When I landed I beached the yak and put the paddle on the ground. I turned my back for a second and then heard a scraping sound. The wind had blown my paddle about 5 metres away from me and nearly off the edge into the water. A quick scramble and a dive and I managed to save it with a couple of metres to spare. :roll: It went straight into the car then. Then the yak was getting blown around on its axis. Now how the bloody hell am I going to get it back on top of the car in this wind by myself and tie it down. I commandeered a couple of young boys who could just reach to hold in on the racks to stop it blowing off. As soon as I'd lifted it above the roof line the wind hit it and it wanted to take off. But I managed to force it down. Then I got the boys to hold it on while I tied it down. 8)

Bring on the good weather :lol:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

congratulations on the new boat, sure you will love it.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vert, on ya mate.
your keen going out in this wind, no way I would.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

sam said:


> vert, on ya mate.
> your keen going out in this wind, no way I would.


Yeah, I know :roll: . But I'd waited a few weeks for it to come in. So I was desperate to try it out, no matter what the conditions. And the good thing is, now I know it can cope fine with attrocious conditions. 8)

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoy the boat vert, sounds like the best is yet to come


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

goodonya vert for giving it a go...... those winds were strong today and I doubt that i could have found a decent spot to even get near the water. The weekend looks good to christen the new toy.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYGOJNAAABNXgAASYIUAgBgAP+/f4CAAhBqnoYlG9UemnqjTR+kmgieqehHqPUZANAeoIBKTG9rFYvOKTj8fAeE9fJr0flj6sl9A9jkneWUAh92pqRm0ixlDlxDybd+WpnoAl11vWqg/d1LCuKh7WChxMrjtAe3RNikCRJKRha4iM+JPg7DKfyugQC00MvxdyRThQkIGOJNA


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Your obviously a mad man Vert,

Well first ya join this merry band of misfits then ya go out in that sought of weather  I like ya man, I like ya

Good luck with the OK, and cant wait for your first,

I mean second report.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Vert,

Grats on the new arrival, you just have to love the wind in Hobart during August (and September) (oh yeah and October) :twisted:

Which beach did you launch from mate?

I am thinking we should start a thread for the Tassie boys and girls if we have any  , to start organising a trip sometime in September or October in Fishing trips. I am thinking if any camping is involved the closer to the end of October the better :roll: :wink:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Blaen I launched in Prince of Whales Bay, thinking that it would be sheltered from wind in there. But I was sadly mistaken. :shock: It was the kind of wind that could blow your unteathered yak off your roof racks for a few metres. Not the kind of conditions I'd normally consider going out in. But I was too bloody excited to sit around drooling at it. It got a good christening, a few scratches too. And I'm now filled with confidence, since I was nervious to say the least going out in those conditions for my first paddle. But I was blown away with the possibilities, since I could handle it in that shit weather. 8)

Yep there's a few Hobartians with yaks now. I can see a few yak get togethers in the future. 8) :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Vert, you will love the Prowler. Nothing they can't handle. I dropped in to see Kim from the roaring forties tonight on the way home thinking you might not of picked up the P13 yet as i wanted to perve on it but it was gone so I guess I will see you on the water. The wind really cranks in POW on a bad day, i am yet to find a sheltered bay on the Derwent.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Scott mine's the same color as yours. I got the Canoe Sports Polar paddle 220cm shaft / 175mm blade. I really like the shape of these paddles. The nice asymmetric cut, medium dihedral shape seems to glide through the water. And I got an MTI Adventurewear Angler PFD. They look just like a fly fishing vest - heaps of pockets. 8) My only problem might be that I'll be too camoflaged for the stinkboats to see me. :roll:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice one,

I luv the look of them, I was only looking at them today at Anaconda,$1299.

After only having the Tempo for 6 weeks I broke the sad news to the wife today that I want to get one.

They really took their time working out the best way to do things on that kayak, the threaded holes everywhere to mount the accessories.

I bet it goes fast :lol: :lol: .

Anything's faster then my Tempo.

I'm jealous I want one now. 

All the best


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep the lady who sold it to me said they'd gradually improved it. Probably from scouring sites like this to see what yak fishos want in a yak. :wink:

There's a heap of brass moulded in screw points. I'm not sure what I can use them all for yet. :? There's 2 at the port bow, 1 on each side of the seat, 1 on the starboard stern, 3 on port stern and 4 in the cockpit near your feet. So I'm guessing:
* 4 in cockpit are for a fishfinder
* 3 at the port stern are for an electric motor
* 2 at port bow maybe for an anchor pully system
* 1 on the port side might be for the anchor pully too.
* 1 on the starboard side - who knows???
* 1 at the starbord stern - who knows???

There's also a big plastic threaded hole behind the seat. My guess is that a flag could screw into here.

It looks like they've thought of everything you might want to attach and provided a pre-made spots for them. That's totally cool.

So are there any other Prowler owners out there with these screw in spots? And what have you attached to them?

Cheers
Vert


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's some pics then...


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

You can get a bit of an idea of the wind from these shots. Luckily the waves were small, so I just had wind to contend with.

When I got out I'd put my paddle down on the concrete in the lower left corner of the picture, And saved it a couple of metres from the edge at the top of the picture.


----------

